# [...my favorite tri so far.]



## PiaLouise (Oct 28, 2013)

from my litter born on the 11th August. My fave is on the left.


----------



## MiceRNice (Mar 27, 2016)

Wow, that baby is Stunning! You might have already said it in your description and i just missed, but do you know the gender yet?


----------



## Lilly (Nov 21, 2015)

That picture is almost 2 years ago but judging by the picture name

omg tri female perfect.JPG

I am guessing female!


----------

